

Book Review: C# 5.0 In A Nutshell - Martyr2
http://www.coderslexicon.com/book-review-csharp-5-0-in-a-nutshell/

======
jamhan
That is probably the worst book "review" I have ever read: "Every page uses up
almost the entire page and contains charts, tables and text in generous
amounts."

W.T.F.!

Completely and utterly worthless.

